# Happy New Year To Everybody Here At Senior Forums 2021



## FastTrax (Dec 28, 2020)

www.cititour.com/NYC_Events/2020-2021-New-Years-Eve-in-Times-Square/4206

www.deadline.com/2020/12/new-years-eve-will-still-rock-in-times-square-1234661680/

www.history.com/topics/holidays/new-years

www.nytimes.com/topic/subject/new-years-eve

www.timeanddate.com/holidays/common/new-year-eve

www.balldrop.com

www.calendar-365.com/holidays/new-year%27s-eve.html

www.facebook.com/TimesSquareBall/

www.twitter.com/timessquarenyc?lang=en

www.instagram.com/onetimessquarenyc/?hl=en

www.timessquarenyc.org/times-square-new-years-eve

www.cbs19.tv/article/news/local/did-you-know-new-york-citys-new-years-eve-history/501-03011a36-fbd6-470e-a51f-99e8856e5051

www.people.com/human-interest/192-crystal-triangles-installed-on-times-square-ball-new-years-eve/

www.gothamist.com/arts-entertainment/how-new-yorkers-celebrated-new-years-eve-100-years-ago

www.pantagraph.com/entertainment/a-look-back-at-historical-photos-of-new-years-eve-in-times-square/collection_403d1d84-41f4-5f43-8f6c-46551069067a.html

www.lohud.com/story/entertainment/2020/12/28/new-years-eve-2021-virtual-socially-distant-concert/4063527001/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Year's_Eve

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Times_Square

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Times_Square_Ball

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/1189

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/8535

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/9466

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/9059


























https://www.youtube.com/user/TimesSquareTSq


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 28, 2020)

Happy New Year to you, too, Fast, and may 2021, bring you good health, happiness, and joy.


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 28, 2020)

@FastTrax I'm glad to see the end of

Hopefully no more 'toilet paper brigades' in 2021


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 28, 2020)

@FastTrax  may you and yours enjoy a healthy and prosperous new year!  
Thank you for all the work you do to make your posts so interesting.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2020)

It's been a hard 2020 BUT being with all you guys, each & every one, has made it so much easier and more interesting.  You are all great folks.  Happy to be here.

2021.  What can I say about something that hasn't been born yet, except:
*LOTS OF LUCK!*​


----------



## Pecos (Dec 29, 2020)

2021 is absolutely going to be better than 2020. After all, the bar has been set very, very low.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Dec 29, 2020)

Remember how we all looked forward to 2020?  "It's going to be the greatest year EVER", remember?
We even like the sound of it, the way it rolled off our lips; the way it looked on paper.

Well, 2021 begins very bittersweet.  As Pecos says, "The bar is set very, very low."
I ADORE my friends on Senor Forum for helping all of us endure this past year.
Thanks!


----------



## RubyK (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Dec 29, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_films_set_around_New_Year

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:New_Year_films


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Buckeye (Jan 1, 2021)

If the Buckeyes win tonight's game against Clemson, 2021 will be a great year!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2021)




----------

